# Best tank mileage yet!!



## rparnel1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Started driving my 2014 328d sedan (no x-drive) on my 60 mile roundtrip work commute, since I got the wife a new X5. Got 48.4 MPG on the display for a tank average, which was a personal best. Was a little lower at 47.5 when I hand calculated it, but is still good. Just had to share!


----------



## Johnero (Jun 14, 2018)

Great mpg. Is it a wagon, xdrive?
My F31 is at 32K miles and unfortunately it can only hit about 43mpg at best. Roads around me also not flat and full of traffic(Bay Area) 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Congratulations. 

My X5d best is 31 MPG.

My old VW ALH TDI Jetta got one tank at 56 MPG but produced 50 MPG anytime it was given the chance - hot highway miles.


----------



## n00bkiller944 (May 21, 2018)

That's awesome! Everytime I have a great tank I always kill it at the end with city driving. Best tank I have shown is 47 mpg on the computer (calculated a little lower)


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Awesome, my current best is 46.6 mpg hand calculated. The computer showed 47.8 mpg that tank according to my records on aCar. My commute is a little over 81 miles round trip, but the wife and I tend to use the car during the weekends sometimes which includes city driving. 

With the kind of mileage this car gets, it is hard to get a full tank that was all highway. Last trip I made to Houston(@ 225 miles one way), the computer was showing almost 52 mpg when I got there doing 75 mph the whole way. Still had more than half a tank left and the city driving I did the rest of the week knocked that 52 mpg down to 43 mpg.


----------



## rparnel1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lifetime average is right at 41 MPG, but that is with the wife driving it in town and highway. She did not drive with a consideration for mileage. She has 2 modes-- acceleration and braking. There is no in-between!

Now that it is my car and my commute is mostly highway, the avg mileage is coming up. I do a little mild hypermiling when I can, like coasting as much as possible (in gear and out) and using the ASS. Never used the ASS before, but recently turned it on to see how it affected the tank mileage. Still on the fence on whether it is actually useful or detrimental

Still on the original battery, have had a tranny fluid changeout done and am still waiting on the EGR recall parts to come available. 

Only problems are: DPF sensor failed under warranty and the horn button in the steering wheel is flaky and intermittent


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah, I never use ASS. I use the coasting feature of the Eco-pro mode when I can. About 24 miles of my 41 mile one way commute is highway where I generally do between 73-80 mph. Another 8 miles is hilly back country roads where I use the coasting feature a lot. The rest is city stop and go driving.


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

2010 BMW X5 35d, at 120,000 miles, will average about 31/32mpg at 65mph all day and sometimes 31mpg at 70mph. And that is loaded wit at least 3 people and bags on the highway. Very happy with the power and just like the feel of the X5, it just feels SAFE. THANKS, Jim TN


----------



## rparnel1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Im going to hijack my own thread and ask what oil folks are using for their 328d. I've used both LL04 at 5W30 and LL12 at 0w-30, but am not sure which is the correct one.

The manual calls for castrol edge (not sure of weight or rating), which is hard to get.

I used LL04 at the last change

Any insights?


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

rparnel1 said:


> Im going to hijack my own thread and ask what oil folks are using for their 328d. I've used both LL04 at 5W30 and LL12 at 0w-30, but am not sure which is the correct one.
> 
> The manual calls for castrol edge (not sure of weight or rating), which is hard to get.
> 
> ...


The manual states you can use either grade(not weight). Being that I live in Texas where temps are generally warm, I use 5W30/ 5W40. If I lived in a colder climate that got close to 0F on a regular basis, then I would probably use 0W30/0w40.

The first number is just how thick it is on a cold start. It does not get that cold in South Texas to warrant a 0 cold viscosity grade. The second number depends on how you use your car. If you constantly drive it like you stole it, take it to the track, or tow on a regular basis then I would probably go with the 40 over the 30. Also, 0W30 will likely offer the best fuel economy, but the added cost of 0W30 will probably out way any fuel savings.


----------



## rparnel1 (Oct 29, 2014)

So, either LL04 or LL12 spec grade with the weight being a somewhat personal choice dependent on the coldest weather in your area

Dealer tried to give me LL12 in Ow-30. Gave it back and got LL04 in 5w-30, which works for me in Texas


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Even though this is a chart from Cummins, it still applies to all diesel engine oils. Cummins diesels are known for going a million miles even in pickups.


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

*Castrol SLX SAE 5W-30 Professional Synthetic*

This is how I learn to take care of my BMW X5 35d by reading many posts and learning what I can from other BMW friends. This will just apply to my 2010 BMW X5 35d twin turbo diesel motor. I have been running Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-30 Synthetic oil European Formula now for over 25,000 miles and buy it off of Ebay with free shipping for $10.25 to $11.25 a quart.
I do not have any direct knowledge of the correct oil for the other BMW motors, but many have chimed in with several options on the newer diesels. And I am sure that the very light weight oils are to help mileage, but I am like several on here, I do not baby mine and want the thicker oil if running hard and if in really hot weather too.
And there are several more choices that meet the LL04 BMW standards and several are running the European Formula Mobil 1, Pennzoils, and Valvoline oils in different weights too.
I hope this helps, but Ebay and Amazon have had oil to me in 2 to 3 days with free shipping and very good prices too-THANKS, Jim in TN


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

*Impact of xDrive and and F31 Configuration*

I have put 8K-miles on my 2018 F31 xDrive and my overall "Fuelly" mpg is at 37.7. The wagon configuration and xDrive add weight to the car and weight reduces MPG. I drive about 65% hwy (with cruise at 80mph on interstates) and 35% city. I have achieved 44.1mpg on a long-distance run on interstates and secondary roads. So, I am satisfied with this overall average. Love this car!


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

rparnel1 said:


> Started driving my 2014 328d sedan (no x-drive) on my 60 mile roundtrip work commute, since I got the wife a new X5. Got 48.4 MPG on the display for a tank average, which was a personal best. Was a little lower at 47.5 when I hand calculated it, but is still good. Just had to share!


Not bad! Now get yourself a RaceChip GTS, and you'll be in the 50's all the time. Ah, you also get up to 34 extra HP and 74 lb-ft torque!
I'm impressed with mine!

https://www.racechip.us/shop/bmw/3-...o-2019/328d-1995ccm-180hp-135kw-280lb-ft.html


----------



## rparnel1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Was thinking about a Kerma Tune. Not sure i want a piggyback tuner, which is what I think the Rocketchip is. Although I would imagine it performs splendidly. Undecided so far

You have the most aggressive tune, GTS. Does it smoke some now? Did it neuter the EGR function?


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

rparnel1 said:


> Was thinking about a Kerma Tune. Not sure i want a piggyback tuner, which is what I think the Rocketchip is. Although I would imagine it performs splendidly. Undecided so far
> 
> You have the most aggressive tune, GTS. Does it smoke some now? Did it neuter the EGR function?


No smoke at all! The only thing I can report is a little higher use of DEF, but not too much. I correlate that to the fact that I tend to drive it more aggressively. 
One of the main reasons I went with a piggyback tune was that was still under warranty, and it takes 5 minutes to take it on/off.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

My best result for my '14 F30 (non X drive) was 53MPG over about 500 miles. Of course that was at Interstate speeds. The best result I've gotten from my new G30 is 800 miles at 48MPG...again that was at Interstate speeds.


----------

